# Community > Clubs >  Te Puke Rifle Club

## JWB

An invitation to the public.



> HUNTER CLASS SHOOT 11TH OF FEBRUARY 2017.
> 
> TE PUKE RIFLE CLUB IS HONOURED TO HOST THE BAY OF PLENTYS FIRST OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP FOR FACTORY STANDARD SPORTING RIFLES.
> THIS IS TO INTRODUCE KEEN HUNTERS TO OUR NEW HUNTER CLASS COMPETITION FOR SPORTING RIFLES TO INCREASE THEIR SKILLS AND HAVE SOME FUN AT LONGER RANGES.
> THE COMPETITION WILL BE HELD OVER 300, 500 AND 600 YARDS TO BE SHOT ON SILVER MOUNTAIN ELECTRONIC TARGETS, COURSE OF FIRE  2 CONVERTIBLE SIGHTERS PLUS FIVE ROUNDS FOR SCORE AT 300 YARDS ONCE, 500 YARDS ONCE AND 600 YARDS TWICE, ON NRANZ TARGETS. ROUND COUNT REQUIRED 7 ROUNDS PER RANGE SO 28 ROUNDS FOR THE DAY.
> ALL SHOTS WILL BE FIRED PRONE, WITH RIFLES SUPPORTED BY BIPOD/BACKPACK OR SIMILAR.
> ENTRY FEE IS $40.00
> SCRUTINEERING STARTS AT 8.30AM AND SHOOTING WILL START AT 9.30AM
> THERE WILL BE A BBQ AND REFRESHMENTS AFTER THE SHOOT
> ...


Please go to our webpage and click on gallery for some video of Te Puke rifle range.

----------


## JWB

Te Puke Rifle Club is the sole remaining fullbore rifle club in the Bay of Plenty, and by default is the BoP rifle club despite the name. Our members come from as far afield as Opotiki, Whakatane, Makatu, Rotorua, and Tauranga. The range has 7 target carriers and shooting mounds at 3,5, and 600 yards, as well as a zero range. The RSO's allow calibres up to 8mm and an energy limit of 5160 joule. All shooting must be conducted from the prone position in order to reduce the risk of shots escaping the range's cone of fire.

----------


## zimmer

> An invitation to the public.
> 
> 
> Please go to our webpage and click on gallery for some video of Te Puke rifle range.


Good on ya Te Puk

----------


## stretch

> Please go to our webpage...


Link? Nothing coming up on Google.

----------


## JWB

Fullbore rifle shooting today, is derived from the defence rifle clubs of the past, which existed with the support of the govt. of the day to develop skill at arms within the civilian population. Their rifle was the service arm, the .303 in all its variants. The ammunition was the service round, the mark 7 ball. A full metal jacket of 174 grains with cordite charge.
The change to the 7.62 nato round and the SLR L1A1 without provision to supply the service rifle to the rifle clubs, resulted in the introduction of the specialised target rifle  chambered in 7.62. Initially these were rebarrelled military actions, but these were quickly superceded by purpose built single shot rifles such as the Omark and the G&E. With no requirement to use the service arm, the search for precision built actions and barrels took off, and today there are few restrictions on the target rifle used in NRANZ competition other than it be chambered in .308 Winchester, use a bullet under 156 grains in weight, and use  front and rear iron sights. .223 rem is also an allowed chambering with a max bullet weight of 81 grains. 
This has made fullbore shooting today an expensive sport compared to its origins of a cheap service rifle and subsidised ammunition. The additional classes of F open shooting and FTR which allow the use of telescopic sites and benchrest type support bags have added to the problem of increasing costs being perceived as necessary to staying competitive.
Hunter class has been introduced as an attempt to return to the use of a cheaper factory rifle in competition, to encourage greater use of our rifle ranges.

----------


## zimmer

> Link? Nothing coming up on Google.


Go to Sportsground and then search for Te Puke Rifle Club.
Similarly Clevedon and Akarana-City RCs clubs use Sportsground - along with heaps of other sports organisations.

----------


## JWB

> Link? Nothing coming up on Google.


Because I have only just joined, I do not have permission to post links yet. Perhaps someone would be kind enough to find the page then post a link to it.

----------


## zimmer

> Because I have only just joined, I do not have permission to post links yet. Perhaps someone would be kind enough to find the page then post a link to it.


Here ya go Te Puke Rifle Club
Doing your job for you John ha ha

----------


## Rushy

@Gibo go and represent the Waikato drinkers for us.  There's a good lad.

----------


## Double Shot

Bugger going to be near by looking at a house, shame, perhaps soon i may be a member....

----------


## Cyclops

My son & I started in the FTR class with a standard Savage Model 12 .223 rifle 1:7 twist 26" barrel. 

An off the shelf rifle can be a good start in target shooting.

----------


## Woody

Been along to three shoots so far. Really nice crew of people there. Very helpful, full of fun but at the same time, properly disciplined. Some experts in that club who are very happy to offer coaching and encouragement. They are introducing new events suitable for sporting rifles, varmint and free rifles. Max calibre is 8mm I think. Contacts are on their web site. Good buggers  :Have A Nice Day:  Several experienced lady shooter members attend as well. The ranges shot are 3,5 and 600 yards.

----------


## JWB

winner; Modified sporter.                         Scores.

----------


## JWB

Thanks for the kind word Woody! We would like to think that we will try to make any visitor welcome, with whatever they may wish to shoot. Our RSO allow up to 8mm, and a ME of 5160j max. No muzzle brakes.Target RifleFTRFOSporter

----------


## JWB

Some new photos posted on our webpage in gallery. We are open for three more Saturdays this season, then the range closes for the winter. If you would like to try your rifle out to 600 yards, we would like to meet you. All we ask is that you have a 100y zero before you arrive, or bring extra rounds to zero your rifle on our zero range.
Because we use Silver Mountain electronic targets which detect the shock wave of a supersonic projectile, if your bullet is not supersonic at the target, the shot will not register. This is rarely a problem at 300 & 500, but some loads do struggle at 600 yards. Generally it is the smaller varmint calibres with light projectiles, but it can also occur with heavier calibres loaded with projectiles designed for close range work with the BC of a brick.

----------


## Gibo

Im keen maybe, never been to a range. When is the next meet and how much ammo do i need?

----------


## Rushy

> how much ammo do i need?


You really did only go to school to eat your lunch and wag off after Phys Ed aye Gibo.  The post says 28 rounds to complete the course when you read it so I would hazard a guess that 28 rounds will probably do.  Get you daughter to count them out for you.  Ha ha ha ha.       Of course now that you missed the competition you could just truck up with shitloads and blaze away til your elbows get sore and you're craving a Waikato so have to stop.

----------


## bully

> Im keen maybe, never been to a range. When is the next meet and how much ammo do i need?


It's usually every Saturday. You don't have to shoot the whole lot, but it's 12 rounds for a match, (two sighters and ten for score). You will usually get three matches, but often more, or be able to experiment at the end of the day, if there's time.
Go to the website, look at the programme, that will fill you in.
Unless your only talking about the hunter class,... Which the next one hasn't been confirmed yet.

----------


## 17brno

We are pretty flexible with regards to how much you need to shoot some will only shoot 12 rounds then bugger off others like John will turn up with 100 rounds and shoot most of them
Hunter class 2 sighters 5 scoring shots so your pencil barrels don't heat up too much, but you can shoot as much as you want
Come out and give it a go
Ivan

----------


## Woody

Yep. I'm just a hunter shooter but have had some very enjoyable days with the Te Puke  Rifle Club. I always learn a new tip or two as well including reloading tips and Shooting techniques from the helpful stalwarts. I watched JWB shoot 10 rounds into the bull at 600 yards with open sighted 308 a couple of weeks ago. We can all learn from fellows like these.

----------


## Gapped axe

noice shooting Woody

----------


## JWB

Yesterday was our last club day for the season and the last round of our club championship. An overcast day with light wind and a few showers later in the piece. Mike was the only one to go clean for the three ranges, and won the day. Brian started well with 50-8 at 3, and 50-10 at 5, but a mishap at 6 gave it away.
Woody was there shooting his Schultz & Larsen 308 hunting rifle off his elbows with no other support than the rifles carry sling and proceeded to give a marvellous display of fine shooting. The best a 49-2 at 5. We had a visitor, Steve, who had a go for the first time at 600 with our club FTR rifle with John coaching. Steve's first round was a 50-4, but I don't have a copy of it, but have a record of his second shoot, a 49-4.

----------


## Double Shot

Nice work, good on ya Woody doing it the hard way...

When does the season open again, should be all moved down Tauranga in October, would love to come and check it out and get all the rifles sited and setup.

Cheers Craig.

----------


## 17brno

We usually start early September, we will put up our club program as soon as it is finalized 
Cheers Ivan

----------


## JWB

The North Island 300 metre championship was hosted by the Te Puke club on the 20th/21st May 2017. There was a turnout of 15 shooters. Saturdays forecast was for showers in the morning with a brief period of rain around mid-day, with a bit of wind. Well that was fairly correct but what they hadnt quite got right was the strength, which turned out to be gale, and the temperature of the liquid ice that hosed down on detail 2 driven at gale force, which was freezing.
Saturday started out overcast with sunny patches, for the first detail of seven comprising 6 FO/FTR, and 1 TR shooter, who made the best of the conditions. Steve Mann of Gisborne club posting a 598-50 in FO, Paul Neilson of Gisborne club a 591-21 in FTR, and Mick Buckley of Te Puke a 570-12 in TR Open.
Then it all Changed. Detail 2 of 6 TR and 1 FO forced their way to the mound against a howling gale, as the sky darkened upwind. Loose gear flew downrange as shooters tried to set up while pinning down every item of gear with some part of the body.  Shooting started, the gale rose and the liquid ice poured down. The horrendous buffeting, poor sighting and physical cold ensured that the scores were not flash with Brian Carter of Te Puke, a 561-14 in TR Open, Irene Cameron of Te Puke a 559-12 in ISSF and Makuini Moses a 578-14 in FO. There was an abrupt finish to the day with everyone heading home for dry clothes and to thaw out.
Sunday was a beautiful sunny autumn day with mild winds after a frosty start. Order of shooting was swapped with the TR shooters getting first go.  Rob Johansen of Gisborne posting a 584-16 in ISSF, Paul Neil of Franklin club a possible 600-33 in FO, Paul Neilson of Gisborne a 594-34 in FTR, and John Scobie of Otorohanga a 521-6 in TR Open.
A special thanks to Ivan Hastings who volunteered to be our Butts officer for the weekend and to Pam Fourie who acted as our Range officer  through both days and enabled the competition to happen with nary a hiccup.

----------


## JWB

Te Puke Rifle Club's 2017/18 calendar of events is now posted on our website.Te Puke Rifle Club - Home

----------


## Woody

Te Puke Rifle Club 2017 program


 SEPTEMBER
2nd   300yds               9.30am start                        

9th    500yds                             *       

16th    working bee                           
           600yds                         *       

23rd   working bee                  *      
          300yds                          *  

30th   500yds                          *
          600yds                          *

OCTOBER
7th     Frost Cup
          7 shot 300,500,600        *   

14th     600yds                         *       
            500yds                         *         

21st    working bee

28/29th  TE PUKE PRIZE SHOOT

NOVEMBER
4th     500 & team practice     *     
          300yds                          *

11th            range open       
11/12    HAMILTON prize shoot


17th     Club Champs                * 
          10 shots  300,500,600   


25th    300   yds                             *






   DECEMBER
  2nd        300  yds                          *  
 2/3       Ladies longs & 100yds                          

 9th      range open
9/10    AUCKLAND prize shoot

16t     Norm Stewart Memorial  *
        &BBQ bring 48 rds 600yds

 23rd           range open                *                                         

30th            300yds                    * 
                    600yds                   *
JANUARY                  
  6/7th        GISBORNE prize shoot      

 13th     300yds                         *                   

 20th    500yds                         *     
            600yds self hdcp          *     

27th    range open

28th – Feb 3rd Trentham

 FEBRUARY  
 3rd    range open

10th   600 & team practice    *                                          
         500yds                         *      

 17th       range open    
17/18  Taranaki ( at Otorohanga)              


 24th      Frost Cup                     *      
             7 shot 300,500,600
25th  HUNTER prize shoot at Te Puke







MARCH
 3rd   Club Champs                      *     
         10 shot 300,500,600

 10th       range open                   
 10/11th Sth Auckland Prize Shoot

17th     Moore Belt
          7 shot 300,500,600             *      

 24th   postal or
           600 coach pairs                 *     
 24/25   F CLASS CHAMPS at Hamilton

31st    300yd & team practice      *  
         600yds                                 *     

 APRIL      
7th  R.S.A. & Cato Cup           
        10 shot 300,500,600            *

14th      600yds                             *
            500 yds                            *

21st Proposed Postal

 28th  Club Champs                     *      
        10 shot 300,500,600

  June/July    club dinner TBA
Saturday shoots that are rained off will 
be held on Sunday if possible

* dates suitable for new members

----------


## 17brno

We are back shooting again for the new season, Saturday we had a working bee in the morning where the clubhouse was reroofed and the firing mounds tidied up and a shoot at 300yrds after lunch where some good scores were shot in light winds 
We will be shooting next Saturday visiters welcome

----------


## 17brno

Another good day shooting with fine weather and light winds and some good scores shot at 600yrds none better than Graham with his 3006

----------


## Woody

Was good to be able to try out some of JWB's 155hbc handloads in the old rifle. They worked very well. These guys know how to make some darned great loads. Just waiting for the recipe now; ha ha  :Thumbsup: 

Saw some much better shooting than mine though from some of the members using their aperture sighted 308's. Learning how to read the wind is an eye opener. Hope its fine this coming Saturday.

----------


## 17brno

Another good day shooting where we were lucky enough to not get rained on and we shot the Frost Cup, 7 Shots at 300,500 and 600 yards 
We had another first time visiter having a go at Fullbore shooting well done Tama hope to see you back again
Here's a  few photos from the 500 yrd mound showing the terrain we shoot over and also a veiw back to the 600 yrd mound and our club house

----------


## ebf

@17brno, half your club was down here yesterday, along with most of Gizzy  :Thumbsup: 

They all got rained on, so I think you guys had the better deal...

----------


## 17brno

Yeah we were having a bit of a laugh about that on Saturday we didnt think they would have got much shooting done, we had rain around us but didnt get a drop which was good as it was a mission getting to the 500yrd mound due to the wet grass

----------


## ebf

Got to shoot 8, 9 & 10. All under gazebos - very civilized  :Grin:

----------


## Woody

Gazebos good idea but I was told they werent allowed. What is the rule then?

----------


## ebf

haven't seen them used for comps other than 300m.

for club shoots we use them if it means shooting can continue...

don't quote me, but i think ISSF allows cover if everyone has it (the regularly shoot indoors overseas), for ICFRA I think there is a no cover rule, will do some reading

they only really work if it is not too windy  :Grin:

----------


## JWB

Here's the rule Woody



> T6.4. A competitor must not shield himself or his rifle from the sun or weather while shooting, nor
> allow anyone else to do so, except as provided for in Rules T3.3, T3.7, T3.8, T3.10, T6.14 or
> T14.18. While shooting means from the moment of presenting the rifle for his first
> (sighting) shot until after the discharge of his last shot to count excepting only periods when
> the target is unavailable by virtue of a (C)RO  cease fire or a target malfunction notified
> from the butts.


 The other rules mentioned deal with raingear, hats, mirage bands, and other shooting accessories.

Another rule worth taking note of comes directly above this one,



> T6.3. The butt plate of the rifle must be placed against the shoulder or upper arm and *all parts of
> the rifle and sling and of the arms below the elbow, including clothing, must be visibly clear
> of the ground and of all other objects.* It is not permitted to rest the rifles pistol grip (or
> magazine if permitted and fitted) on the ground, the inside of the elbow or upper arm, or on
> the sling.


Look along the line at competitions and you will see some very suspect positions. Some would definitely be illegal.

----------


## Woody

Te Puke Rifle Club Shoot Notification:

The Club invites all interested shooters to participate in the event described below.

Hunter Class and F class prize shoot. 

To be held over two days being 28th and 29th October 2017

Hunters Class: 28th Oct: 
Standard unmodified hunting rifles up 8mm cal; shooting prone with pack for support.
2 sighters plus 5 counting shots at 300 yards.
2 sighters plus 5 counting shots at 600 yards / twice. (two series of 7 shots)

F Class: 28th Oct: 

2 sighters and 10 counting shots at 300 yards
2 sighters and 15 counting shots at 600 yards /twice. (two series of 17 shots)

Hunter Class: 29th Oct:

2 sighters plus 5 counting shots at 500 yards.
2 sighters plus 5 counting shots at 600 yards.

F Class: 29th Oct: 

2 sighters and 15 counting shots at 500 yards
2 sighters and 15 counting shots at 600 yards.

Registration: 8.30 am each morning.

Entry fees: $35 per class per day. If entered both days total of $60.

BBQ provided at end of shooting . (Gold coin donation please.)

----------


## Woody

823 Maniatutu rd, Pongakawa. Ph 07 544 0834 for the above shoot.

----------


## 17brno

Thanks to all the shooters that attended our Prize Shoot, due to the poor weather numbers were down from last year but we still had about 25 shooters brave the miserable conditions and some excellent scores were shot none better than Rob Kerridge in F Open who didnt drop a shot for the weekend .Congratulations to Paul Neilson who also shot extremely well in FTR  to win it convincingly. Congratulations to Irene Cameron for winning A grade target rifle ,John Ball B grade,Stu Cameron C grade and Bridgett Hutchings in Tyro competing in her first prize shoot and finally Graham Sperry for winning Hunter Class

----------


## 17brno



----------


## 17brno

Due to the threat of rain and the sodden conditions of the paddocks it was decided to shoot 600 yrds and the rain held off till after lunch by which time we had had two shoots and called it a day, of cause it stopped raining as soon as the flags had been pulled  :Pissed Off: 
Congratulations to Bridget on shooting her first 50

----------


## 17brno

Some more photos from our prize shoot of Rob Kerridge's targets shot with a 6.5 x284 fclass rifle Rob didnt drop a shot on the weekend to win F open class

----------


## JWB

Te Puke Rifle Club will be holding their 2nd Hunter Class shoot for Sporting rifles which is open to the public, on Sunday the 25th of February 2018. We will try to get a flyer out in as many shops around the BoP, but just in case you don't see one, consider this post your personal invitation to attend.




> HUNTER CLASS SHOOT, SUNDAY 25TH OF FEBRUARY 2018.
> 
> TE PUKE RIFLE CLUB IS HONOURED TO HOST THE BAY OF PLENTYS SECOND OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP FOR FACTORY STANDARD SPORTING RIFLES.
> THIS IS TO INTRODUCE KEEN HUNTERS TO OUR NEW HUNTER CLASS COMPETITION FOR SPORTING RIFLES TO INCREASE THEIR SKILLS AND HAVE SOME FUN AT LONGER RANGES.
> THE COMPETITION WILL BE HELD OVER 300, 500 AND 600 YARDS TO BE SHOT ON SILVER MOUNTAIN ELECTRONIC TARGETS, COURSE OF FIRE  2 CONVERTIBLE SIGHTERS PLUS FIVE ROUNDS FOR SCORE AT 300 YARDS ONCE, 500 YARDS ONCE AND 600 YARDS TWICE, ON NRANZ TARGETS. ROUND COUNT REQUIRED 7 ROUNDS PER RANGE SO 28 ROUNDS FOR THE DAY.
> ALL SHOTS WILL BE FIRED PRONE, WITH RIFLES SUPPORTED BY BIPOD/BACKPACK OR SIMILAR.
> ENTRY FEE IS $40.00
> SCRUTINEERING STARTS AT 8.30AM AND SHOOTING WILL START AT 9.30AM
> THERE WILL BE A BBQ AND REFRESHMENTS AFTER THE SHOOT
> ...

----------


## JWB

We have been told that there is a misconception among shooters that our Hunter/Sporting rifle shoot had already been held on the 28/29th of October 2017, which was the date of our prize shoot.

Our annual prize shoot is only open to our club members and members of other clubs affiliated to the NRANZ. It caters for the four classes of NRANZ target shooting, TR, FTR, F Open, and Hunter class. So while there was a Hunter class contested, it was not open to the public.

Next month on the 25th February is when our competition for Hunting rifles will be held, and it is open to the Public.

To ensure your entry, you may book your entry with our Secretary. Details of how to contact Alan are on our webpage.

----------


## JWB

Just a reminder that we are now only two weeks out from this shoot. Shooting has been rained off today, but have consulted the tea leaves, and examined the chicken livers and the omens seem favourable for good weather on the day.

----------


## JWB

Ten members of the club travelled to Trentham for the National championship held on Seddon range from the 26th Jan to the 3rd Feb. There was a field of 208 competitors and 108 of them were overseas visitors.Mike Collings in FinalRob's rigRob Kerridge winning ROUnder 25 Team, Bridget on leftBrian Carter in Final

----------


## Gibo

> Ten members of the club travelled to Trentham for the National championship held on Seddon range from the 26th Jan to the 3rd Feb. There was a field of 208 competitors and 108 of them were overseas visitors.Attachment 82678Mike Collings in FinalAttachment 82679Rob's rigAttachment 82680Rob Kerridge winning ROAttachment 82681Under 25 Team, Bridget on leftAttachment 82682Brian Carter in Final


Some serious hold over in that last photo mate!!

----------


## JWB

> Some serious hold over in that last photo mate!!


For sure, for sure! After all it is 900 yards.
Here's a look downrange  900 view
Prison to the right, golf-course to the left, and houses on and over the hill. One of the reasons that the RSO require that the action only be closed when the rifle is in the shoulder and pointed at the target.

----------


## JWB

I’ve been asked the question by someone offline, who is keen to attend, if his plain rifle with ONLY a 10X scope would be suitable.
This reply is for others out there who’ve never been to a range, and are a bit apprehensive about what to expect.

The NRANZ targets that we use are 1.8 m x 1.8 m  and the “Bull”, or 5 ring is approximately 2 MOA in size. The scoring rings move outwards from the “Bull” in about 1 MOA increments. TR competitors shoot at these targets with open(aperture) sights with no magnification, although the rules allow them to use a clearing lens in the front sight of up to .5 dioptre, which gives effectively 1.5 magnification.

Every new hunting rifle sold today, regardless of brand, appears to be capable of shooting 1 MOA with the ammunition it prefers, and the classic 21/2, 3, 4, or 6 power fixed power scopes, or the common 3x9 variable power scopes made by every major manufacturer will give you a clear view of the target, scoring rings, target number and reticle that any TR shooter would envy. Higher magnification is not necessary on this target, indeed it can be a handicap under adverse light and climatic conditions (i.e. when heavy mirage is present). The higher the magnification the more shake for your hold will be seen. It can be scary enough that shooters are reluctant to break the shot when they should.

TR shooters shoot with the rifle held in both hands with only the support of a sling on one arm, and most manage to stay on the target. In contrast, for this hunting rifle shoot competitors may use a bipod or a backpack/daybag to support the rifle. What could be easier?

Provided you come to this open shoot with a hundred yard zero, for most standard calibres, + 4.5 MOA will get you on at 300 yards, +11.5 MOA for 500 yards and +15.5 MOA for 600 yards. This will get you a hit in the black, and knowing that the scoring rings are about 1 MOA apart, you will quickly centre your group.

More problematic is the wind that your bullet will encounter over its journey. There are wind flags distributed downrange so that you may estimate the wind strength and direction, and allow for it before you break the shot. Kestrals or other brand wind meters will not help you here as you will soon realize as you view the differing direction and power downrange from the firing point. In any case, personal wind meters are not allowed on the firing point under NRANZ rules.

A good starting point for judging how much to put on your sight or hold off to compensate for the wind that you can see on the flags, is that if the flag is showing full value(fully extended at right angles to the pole) at 3 or 9 o’clock(square across the line of fire), use the distance that you are at 3 for 300, 5 for 500, 6 for 600, to give a numerical value in MOA that you need to correct for wind. This will get you in the black. Lesser angles and windspeeds you can estimate from this starting point. Make your best estimate and allow for the wind and fire a timely shot. After the shot, immediately look at the flags to see what the wind actually was when you fired the shot, then look at your indicated shot to see how well you judged the conditions. In steady winds you can centre your group and get on with it through knowing that the rings are 1 MOA apart and that it is 6 MOA from the centre to the edge of the target at 600 yards.

You will be squadded on a target with up to 8 shooters per target. The first two shooters will get down on the firing point, side by side. The second shooter must be ready to shoot as soon as the first shooter is finished. Their time will start as soon as the scorer tells them that the target is available. The shooter who has finished must remove their equipment from the mound immediately so as to make it available for no. 3 to get themselves ready. Shooting should continuous on each target so that the day may proceed smoothly. As soon as you have removed your gear from the mound you will come back to relieve the check scorer, and then to score for the following shooter. Times are 14 mins at 300, 14 mins at 500 and 600 yards.

Going back to the question of scope power and the 10x scope I was asked about, at 600 yards that scope will give you an image equivalent to being 60 yards from the target. Stone-throw! Here is a camera view through a 4x Weaver at 600 yards, and as you can see, the scoring rings are visible. This is a poor quality view compared to what the eye actually sees. 

I hope this has allayed some concerns that some may have had, and I hope we have a good turnout on Sunday week

----------


## JWB

Our shooting season is over until the 1st of September. Officially that is, but there have been and will be some work to get through for some of our club members.

Brian Carter from this club and John Snowdon from Ashburton club were the NZ fullbore representatives to the Commonwealth games held in April at the Belmont Shooting Complex, Brisbane.

Te Puke rifle club's range at Pongakawa, was again the venue for the NI 300 metre championship, which was held over the weekend of the 26th/27th May in challenging winds.

Three of our members, Brian, Mike and Irene have been selected for the NZ Palma team to compete in the World Long Range Championship that will be held in early February 2019. 
Five of our members have nominated for selection in the NZ veterans team, and another member is trialling for selection to the under 19 and under 21 NZ Juniors teams to compete at the same WLRC event.

This event, which will directly follow the National Fullbore Champs is to be hosted by NZ at Trentham between the 3rd and 10th of February 2019. https://www.lrwc2019.nz/   It is 24 years since NZ last hosted the WLRC which was in 1995.

We also have to find a time to shoot a postal match for the NZ Champion Club teams competition for which entries close on the 1st August.

What this means for most club members who shoot in the TR class, is that they will be in training throughout the winter whether it be miniature rifle, 300 metre, electronic trainer, or hours spent in position dry-firing. Some may travel to Australia as their winter is when their major competitions are held.

All in all, a busy and fun season ahead. We look forward to welcoming back those who came for a look this past season, and invite everyone else to come along and have a look and shoot when the new season starts, the first Saturday after the 1st September

----------


## JWB

The Te puke RC AGM was held today, with existing club officials returned and subscriptions unchanged. One item that may be of interest to this forums members is that the club has taken on board requests from several bods who have attended our hunter class shoots, to hold two shoots over the season.
Therefore there will be a shoot early in the new season, probably October, as well as February. We will post our 2018/19 calendar as soon as the final dates are confirmed.
A prizegiving for internal club competitions was held after the close of business.  Pictured are the A, B, and C grade winners.

----------


## JWB

Club Calendar has been posted on our webpage.
The first Hunter Class Competition is on the 4th November. This prize shoot will follow the format of the last two seasons, and is open to all members of the public who wish to compete.
We are open for normal business from Saturday the 1st September.
http://www.sporty.co.nz/tepukerifleclub

----------


## JWB

We have been back on the range after our winter break for 5 Saturdays this month. Most of the usual suspects have put in an appearance over that time even though most days the mornings have been designated working bees. 

The range is looking a picture as we steadily work our way through the chores necessary for our prize shoot on the 27th/ 28th October. This is a closed shoot only open to Te Puke Rifle Club members and members of other clubs affiliated to the NRANZ. The prize shoot will cater for four rifle classes, F Open, FTR, TR, and Hunter class.

This shoot is not to be confused with our Open shoot for Sporting/Hunter rifles which is an open invitation shoot to all members of the public. This we run as a fundraiser and an introduction to targetshooting in an effort to make ourselves visible to the shooting community. We are fortunate to be sponsored by Whakatane Hunting and Fishing who have provided the bulk of the prize-table for this event with additional aid from Hamertons Lawyers and CollingsGuns, both also from Whakatane.
As requested, we will run two of these public shoots this season, and the date for the first shoot is rapidly approaching. It is the 4th November 2018. To help us in preparing for the event, we would appreciate those intending to attend, to book their spot by contacting our club Secretary. His name is Alan and the contact number is 021 251 2843.

Today was a quiet day, with four of the crew in Trentham for the Palma team training weekend, so most experimented with different setup and sighting options with a bit of coaching practise thrown in. Along with the dedicated target rigs we also had 5 shooting Hunting rifles on the mound at 600 yards, and three of them were first time visitors. Most welcome. With 3 electronic targets operating, and only 11 shooters on hand, there were no queues, no waiting and lots of shooting on a gorgeous Bay of Plenty day.

----------


## Woody

HUNTER CLASS SHOOT SUNDAY 4th OF NOVEMBER 2018.

TE PUKE RIFLE CLUB IS HONOURED TO HOST THE BAY OF PLENTY’S THIRD OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP FOR FACTORY STANDARD SPORTING RIFLES.

THIS IS TO INTRODUCE KEEN HUNTERS TO OUR NEW HUNTER CLASS COMPETITION FOR SPORTING RIFLES TO INCREASE THEIR SKILLS AND HAVE SOME FUN AT LONGER RANGES.

THE COMPETITION WILL BE HELD OVER 300, 500 AND 600 YARDS TO BE SHOT ON SILVER MOUNTAIN ELECTRONIC TARGETS, COURSE OF FIRE – 2 CONVERTIBLE SIGHTERS PLUS FIVE ROUNDS FOR SCORE AT 300 YARDS ONCE, 500 YARDS ONCE AND 600 YARDS TWICE, ON NRANZ TARGETS.  ROUND COUNT REQUIRED 7 ROUNDS PER RANGE SO 28 ROUNDS FOR THE DAY.
ALL SHOTS WILL BE FIRED PRONE, WITH RIFLES SUPPORTED BY BIPOD/BACKPACK OR SIMILAR.
ENTRY FEE IS $40.00
SCRUTINEERING STARTS AT 8.30AM AND SHOOTING WILL START AT 9.30AM
THERE WILL BE A BBQ AND REFRESHMENTS AFTER THE SHOOT.

http://www.sportsground.co.nz/tepukerifleclub
Range is located on 823 Maniatutu Road, Pongakawa

THIS SHOOT IS LIMITED TO 50 PLACES, ON A FIRST IN, FIRST SERVED BASIS.
TO GIVE ALL SHOOTERS A FAIR CHANCE TO COMPETE WITH EACH OTHER WE WILL SCRUTINEER ALL RIFLES ON ARRIVAL TO SIMILAR RIFLE CATEGORIES (HUNTER/VARMINT ETC).
SPONSORED PRIZES WILL BE AWARDED

----------


## Woody

HUNTER CLASS SHOOT SUNDAY 4th OF NOVEMBER 2018.

TE PUKE RIFLE CLUB IS HONOURED TO HOST THE BAY OF PLENTYS THIRD OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP FOR FACTORY STANDARD SPORTING RIFLES.

THIS IS TO INTRODUCE KEEN HUNTERS TO OUR NEW HUNTER CLASS COMPETITION FOR SPORTING RIFLES TO INCREASE THEIR SKILLS AND HAVE SOME FUN AT LONGER RANGES.

THE COMPETITION WILL BE HELD OVER 300, 500 AND 600 YARDS TO BE SHOT ON SILVER MOUNTAIN ELECTRONIC TARGETS, COURSE OF FIRE  2 CONVERTIBLE SIGHTERS PLUS FIVE ROUNDS FOR SCORE AT 300 YARDS ONCE, 500 YARDS ONCE AND 600 YARDS TWICE, ON NRANZ TARGETS.  ROUND COUNT REQUIRED 7 ROUNDS PER RANGE SO 28 ROUNDS FOR THE DAY.
ALL SHOTS WILL BE FIRED PRONE, WITH RIFLES SUPPORTED BY BIPOD/BACKPACK OR SIMILAR.
ENTRY FEE IS $40.00
SCRUTINEERING STARTS AT 8.30AM AND SHOOTING WILL START AT 9.30AM
THERE WILL BE A BBQ AND REFRESHMENTS AFTER THE SHOOT.

http://www.sportsground.co.nz/tepukerifleclub
Range is located on 823 Maniatutu Road, Pongakawa

THIS SHOOT IS LIMITED TO 50 PLACES, ON A FIRST IN, FIRST SERVED BASIS.
TO GIVE ALL SHOOTERS A FAIR CHANCE TO COMPETE WITH EACH OTHER WE WILL SCRUTINEER ALL RIFLES ON ARRIVAL TO SIMILAR RIFLE CATEGORIES (HUNTER/VARMINT ETC).
SPONSORED PRIZES WILL BE AWARDED

----------


## Cigar

How factory standard do rifles have to be?
My Brno ZKK 601 has a fibreglass stock (at least I think its fibreglass), but would have had a wooden stock when it left the factory in 1990.

----------


## johnd

That and other things such as a larger power ( than 10 ) could well put you into the next class, last year i think there were 3 classes.
*Hunter* (standard package type rifle with 3 -9 scope )
*Modified* Upgraded stock / scope magnification
*Open* Ugraded stock / scope / supressor

Thats an outline only not sure of the exact rule cutoffs.

Any changes wont put you out of competing it will just mean you are competing with similar rifle styles. Hence the scrutineering where rifles are weighed and checked out.

----------


## 17brno

A big thank you to everyone who came out to the Hunter Class shoot on Sunday ,we had about 20 shooters attend who had to deal with some pretty interesting wind on the day . A few brews and a sausage sizzle before the prize giving finished off the day

----------


## chainsaw

Looks like the Speights mid Ale was popular  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

Was a choice day, thanks guys!

Good to meet a few good buggers.

Was certainly interesting shooting the .223 in those winds at 600!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Waikato, some of that tui stuff, and a Steinie, a well balanced group.

----------


## JWB

Te Puke RC announced that we would run two Hunter class shoots, open to the shooting public this season. One has gone and the next is approaching.

Sunday, the 24th of February is the date to take note of, for the next Open Invitation Hunter-Class shoot.

There was discussion today at Club about using a Deer image overlay on our target-frames as there is software available from SMT that will put a deer target on our electronic target monitors. It was decided to give this a go for the next shoot, and see how well it is received.

Today was our Norm Stewart memorial shoot, followed by a BBQ. This competition is a knockout shoot with all shooters given a handicap to even the playing-field. It is shot Bisley style which is two shooters firing alternate shots on a single target till each has fired 10 counting shots. The highest score, including handicap, moves on up the ladder.
We had one visiting shooter today who had their first shoot with a full-bore rifle. He shoots small-bore to a high level, and had brought his own Jacket and sling, so only needed minor help to fit into one of our rifles. First shoot was a 50-3 at 600 yards and the second a 50-5 at the same range with one of our club-members looking after the wind for him. Very well done!
If anyone would like to have a go, we would like to meet you. Bring you own rifle, or you are welcome to use our club gear and ammunition. Open most Saturdays from 9-30 am.

----------


## Woody

Interestingly JWB brought along a circa 1952 BSA 30-06with a 4 power scope on top. We fired a string or two at 600 with this old beauty. Putting bullets into the bull  consistently at 600 yards in 15mph crosswind was easy with this superb old hunting rifle. No bipods or sling; just over a hunting pack. I would not be at all surprised to see it again at tge February Hunter Class shoot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JWB

To help us in preparing for the event, we would appreciate those intending to attend, to book their spot by contacting our club Secretary. His name is Alan and the contact number is 021 251 2843.
Here is a link to our webpage on Sporty which has contact details and a map giving the range locationhttps://www.sporty.co.nz/tepukerifleclub.
Apparently GPS directions can have you wandering around the backroads of the Rotorua lakes! The map may be more effective.

----------


## JWB

> There was discussion today at Club about using a Deer image overlay on our target-frames as there is software available from SMT that will put a deer target on our electronic target monitors. It was decided to give this a go for the next shoot, and see how well it is received.


Mike has downloaded the software for this deer target, so that you are looking at a red stag on your target monitor, which also shows the scoring zone and values. He tested it after the Gisborne shoot had finished, as our targets were being used to help run their championship. You don't know if something is going to work until you try it. Well, everything worked fine as regards registering the shots and allocating their value as a hit on the deer. We now needed an overlay for our actual target frames of a deer picture to match the software picture.

Roll on a week to last Saturday, back at our home range and Mike has got a deer target overlay organized, on one of our target frames, up and ready to trial. Looks great at 300 yards. Woody and Mike do the test shooting and declare it fit for purpose. Next is 500 yards and again no problems apart from some muttering about how small it looks, and how challenging it is,as  the scoring rings do not change in size as you go further back as happens on a NRANZ target. Deer don't get bigger just because you are shooting from further away!

600 yards with a changing wind moving between 1 1/2 and 5 1/2 minutes  and the boys had an interesting time. That is that the wind is moving the bullet about 9 inches (23cm) in the light stuff and around 33 inches (83cm) when the breeze picked up.
The volume of the muttering seemed to follow the wind with the chorus  theme of "jeeze, that's blood small" . There were even calls to put a white aiming mark on the deer to make it a bit easier, ignoring the fact that deer didn't  display such a helpful aid to their demise.

The decision was made after a very considered discussion(Waikato, Speights, and DB consulted) it was decided to  stick with our previous format using NRANZ targets at all three ranges, but add a deer target to the target lineup for all ranges. The course of fire will change to 6 shots at each range. 5 on the standard target followed by 1 shot at the deer target to finish the range. This last shot will be worth a bonus of up to 10 points at each of the 4 ranges.

We'll see how this is received, and look forward to seeing you all again in 6 weeks time.

----------


## 6x47

Great level of initiative there JWB. Might suggest it for the Club down here.

When you say Mike, you mean Mike C?

----------


## JWB

This Sunday is the 24th, Start time is 9.30 am but shooters need to be at the range around 8.30 to enter, collect their cards and have their rifles scrutineered. 
 Please note that the round count for the course of fire has changed to 32 rounds required.

 The forecast at the moment is for a few showers, and if that is the case then we will live with it, Not a problem! That being said , most forecasts are as reliable as a two-bob watch, and should be not be taken seriously. Expect fine and sunny or sopping wet. 
 See you Sunday morning

----------


## Woody

Looking forward to this Hunters Shoot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

Thr club is having its first shoot of the new season this Sunday at Maniatutu rd range. All other shoots are on saturdays normally.

----------


## Cigar

@Woody Are there plans for hunter shoots again this season?

----------


## Woody

As far as I know, the club is also having its AGM on Sunday between shoots. The agenda includes Hunter Class shoots, target types etc. What the club decides is not yet known but I assume sometime after Sunday they will confirm their program.

----------


## Woody

At the AGM the club decided to hold at least one Hunter Class prize shoot this season. Date to be announced.
There was some puzzlement as to why more hunters were not participating in the normal Saturday shoots on a regular basis. 
Perhaps shooters do not realise that the club welcomes shooters to their regular Saturday shoots.
Ranges shot cover 300, 500 and 600 yards. Use of the Silver Mountain electronic target system means you can view on a tablet beside you on the mound, you bullet placement on the target instantly afyer firing. The screen also shows you the moa position relative the bullseye thus making windshe and elevation corrections easy. All calibers up to 300 win mag are acceptable. It is great for load dvt and proving your correct sight settings at various ranges. Hunters like myself ate not required to enter weekly competitions and in my case I just enjoy shooting 5-7 shot groups using various rifles, loads, scopes and projectiles. Very useful and lots of relaxed good fun and companionship. Exchanging ideas etc in the small clubhouse at lunchtime and end of day is always enlightening and enjoyable.
This Saturday dtsrted eith a working bee folloeed by shooting at 500 yards. In my case I fired three test groups of three different loads at that distance to verify both group tightness and poi. After lunch we spent the afternoon at casual practice at 600 yards by the club house.
Next Saturday the shooting will be at 600 yards.

----------


## Woody

600 yard shooting tomorrow.

----------


## bully

There was some puzzlement as to why more hunters were not participating in the normal Saturday shoots on a regular basis....

I've been there to shoot on a casual basis many times, but not for a year maybe... I feel the answer is work.
I highly recommend the place, there is nothing wrong with what is on offer.
Look at who shoots often.... Considering the club is based in kiwifruit country where everyday is a work day. I don't recall anyone that shoots there from this industry.
I see retired people, and people who work mon-friday. Some people from out of town, like Rotorua or whakatane, also not in kiwifruit industry. And most don't have a young family, so regular shooting is more affordable and time more available. The average Hunter shoots a load or zero check, then good to go for a while, not many practice on a regular basis, if they have time they want to hunt.

So yes, modern jobs. (Sunday might work better, but not by much) 
But highly recommend the place to spend some time, not just the lay out and ease of use, but the like minded people with friendly advice on offer. Where else do you get to talk to Olympic shooters, even compare scores with for self evaluation. There is many years of experience there. There is even a gunsmith who could take your rifle back to his work for services if you asked him.
You can get coaching too. What more could one wish for.
If I could I would be there every weekend.

----------


## johnd

Just to bring this thread alive again. 
The annual Te Puke rifle club HUNTER SHOOT is on again

1st March 2020

----------

